# No reverse on bow mount trolling motors?



## Lynxis

I always thought it was a foregone conclusion that electric trolling motors on a boat would have reverse, until I bought the boat i have now that came with a 50lb thrust MinnKota Power Drive bow mount.

It has no reverse, has an electric motor that controls direction instead of cable. This makes doing any type of quick maneuvering impossible, and entirely more frustrating than it should be.

Is there any reason this is the case for so many if not all of these minn kota motors?

Motor Guide seems to have reverse on all of the motors i have seen. It seems like it makes a lot of sense to have it.

Anyone know the story behind this?


----------



## RJohnson442

180 degrees of rotation and it will amazingly push the boat in reverse there buddy.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lynxis

You don't say?


----------



## RJohnson442

Ok ill answers your question with a question. Why would i need reverse on a motor when it spins 360 degrees? The answer is ya dont.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RJohnson442

That would also be the "story" behind this reasoning as to why.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lynxis

Ever fished a stump field?
Ever had your boat drift against a bank?
Ever have the head of your motor in a field of weeds?
Ever need to back down your speed a bit while coming into a dock?

There are tons of situations where reverse is useful, regardless of the capability of the motor to turn 360 degrees.

It takes a good 5 seconds for the motor to turn around 180 degrees. Then power it, then turn it back. It's wasted time, and is WAAAY to slow to respond to the needs of many situations.

The reason I asked for a story is, I've used many trolling motors over the years, every single one had reverse. This new(ish) one didn't, and was wondering if they removed the capability due to cost, or to cover their ass on warranty repairs, or what the reason was. Especially considering MotorGuide still has the feature.


----------



## RJohnson442

All you need is a polarity switch and you could have reverse. And like you said parts cost money and switches are prone to failure. Especially when waters involved. Have you ever thown a motor in reverse in weeds? That will just make the problem worse and suck more weed around the prop. 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RJohnson442

Just give it some time and I'm sure you'll get use to it. Understeering is a problem with this type of setup i think once you navigate a little more with it you'll have no complaints

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lynxis

I've spent two years with it now. I have grown to hate it more and more 
It is just very aggravating. Especially after using it up at Fletcher's Pond for 4 straight days. I was about to throw the thing in the lake. 

Mostly it was the electric direction control instead of the cable that I am used to with a Motor Guide, some very quick maneuvers are needed through the stumps there. Add the lack of reverse to the equation, and you end up pissed off at the thing more often than not.

All that being said, with no obstacles in the water, it usually is not an issue. It does a good job of letting you troll a shore line. Maneuverability is the weak point.


----------



## leeabu

Can you please list the Motoguide foot control bow mounts that have reverse. I can find none on the motoquide website.


----------



## RJohnson442

if you really want reverse here is how it would be done. http://www.instructables.com/id/HOW-TO:-Wire-a-DPDT-rocker-switch-for-reversing-po/
All you need is the two leads coming from the motor shaft to tap into.
Important stuff: The DPDT (double pole double throw switch) NEEDS to be amp rated to the motor. 
and it must be a DPDT switch in order to work. it will say on the package the type and will have 6 terminals on it.
my 30# pulls about 27 amps on a full charge so if I had to guess you'll probably need a switch rated to 60 amps.


----------



## Lynxis

leeabu said:


> Can you please list the Motoguide foot control bow mounts that have reverse. I can find none on the motoquide website.


I thought I saw a few options when i was looking at their spec sheets earlier, but only the hand controlled bow mount motors have reverse.

Damn, maybe I am losing my mind.


----------



## Bassbme

The problem isn't no reverse .... the problem is, the electronic steering is slow. And for good reason. I tried an early version Minn Kota foot control trolling motor when they first came out. I believe it was called Power Drive then (it may still be called that) The steering was incredibly fast. Way too fast actually. It made the boat dangerous if you were standing up and had the motor set to a higher speed. I almost fell out of the boat a couple of times using it. Thankfully it was on my buddy's boat. Personally I wouldn't own an electronic steer trolling motor. The cable system is fine. Just lube your cables occasionally and they'll rarely give you problems. The steering on them can be as quick or as slow as you like. And if a cable does break, you only have to replace a cable, you don't have to take it somewhere and have probably a lot more costly repair done. 

If I were you, I'd see if you could sell it and go back to a cable actuated system.


----------



## Dovans

I am using a Minn Kota 55lb bow mount electronic steering. I was using a motor guide with cables. After a year of using the MK, I like it. I like just tapping the foot pedal to turn the motor. I like taking the foot pedal to the drivers seat and being able to control the boat sitting in the middle. I like sitting on the back pedestal and letting my wife sit up front. Or any other guest for that matter. I like the versatility of the electronic trolling motor. My only complaint, for being a 55lb is it still is not powerful enough to be in control on a river, or strong winds. I also do not see any Pro Bass fisherman using electronic trolling motors. I'll have to ask one to see why.


----------

